# Pictures and questions of my new Z31



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, heres my pictures of my new Z31, I payed a Grand for it, And I think she looks pretty good... she started a coolant leak I cant figure out where came from the night I got her... thats progressivly gotten worse, and I have no idea where its comming from, but I really wanna find out. So heres some pictures... and questions I have about some engine components... And Id appreciate any and all comments about the car, think it was worth what I payed for it? Oh, and sorry about the low quality pics, but I took them with my phone. 

Sorry I didnt put the hood down... I dont have working lifts, so Im using an umbrella to keep the hood open. (Only thing I could find with rounded out ends that wouldent scratch anything.)


















The engine... And my questions....










This is an upside down photo of where everything seems to be draining to. At least my little bucket catches all the coolant nicely from here....









Oil leak anyone? What could this be caused from? 









This is where most of the coolant leaking from the front of the engine is dripping down to, but as youll see below on the thing that I dont know what is, that I ask what is... Object A... Its also covered in coolant.









Whats this??? Its like, right infront of the tranny, on the passanger side, beside the oil pan. 









What is this??? (Object A)









My Interior... 




























1986 300ZX N/A With 157000 miles on her.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Object A is your starter. A lot of those other pics are too dim too see much. I'm assuming you shot all these at night and in very low light.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

I tried to light it as well as I could, so thats the starter? so then whats that thing on the rear of the engine thats covered in oil? Hmmm... if my starters covered in coolant too.... Geeze... this gets weirder and weirder.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well , at least I think it's your starter........ The more I look at it the more it looks like a fan motor of some kind.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Do these cars have fan motors? Cause I hear... I think thats what I hear running sometimes when the car is off? But the big main fan isent spinning, what does that mean? And thats not exactly right on the engine... so I didnt really think it could be a starter....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It sounds like it is on the far right side of the front bumper!? 

I don't know what it is but it sounds like an air compressor. But we don't have anything on our car that requires on demand compressed air


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

DBSS_Gohan said:


> Do these cars have fan motors? Cause I hear... I think thats what I hear running sometimes when the car is off? But the big main fan isent spinning, what does that mean? And thats not exactly right on the engine... so I didnt really think it could be a starter....


Its the fan the runs to cool off the injectors after the car has been turned off


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

You mean that plastic thing that comes out into between the valve covers cools my injectors? Brilliant! lol... So If I upgrade that cooling system I can make the car even more efficient... So far, I think this car needs cooling work, is that something most people do? Try to make the engines more heat efficient? I cant believe the exaust wraps around the rear of the engine, thats gotta heat it up like crazy, I wanna get headers and run it down. Is that common?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Can someone give a picture of this injector cooling fan, because I don't see one on my car


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

*Injector cooler*



SKD_Tech said:


> Can someone give a picture of this injector cooling fan, because I don't see one on my car











The plastic black tubing over the passanger side valve cover


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Picture G 

Leak seems to be coming from rear main seal?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't have the injector cooler anymore then


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I don't have the injector cooler anymore then


Me neither , I removed it. And mine was on the driver side anyway.......


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

the water is most likly coming from your water pump... before the water pump goes out they have a weep hole that spews water out when the water pump is on its last few days.. so id have that checked out.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Im not positive where its comming from exactly, Im trying to get my spark plugs out, and change my oil, so I feel better about starting the car when I start putting water in it, You know, one repair at a time? I dont know when the last time any of the stuff this was changed was, and I dont want to risk the engine runnning it with old oil for too long.


----------

